# exam cafe



## khaled_eid (Sep 20, 2010)

Does any one advise about the best online exam review course ? is the net cafe by ppi2pass is the best for civil


----------



## consteng (Sep 20, 2010)

khaled_eid said:


> Does any one advise about the best online exam review course ? is the net cafe by ppi2pass is the best for civil


School of PE is very good especially if you prefer to do it on weekends. Maybe too late though if you are doing it for next month's test. The online class started on Saturday. Good luck!


----------



## civil78 (Sep 23, 2010)

khaled_eid said:


> Does any one advise about the best online exam review course ? is the net cafe by ppi2pass is the best for civil


I used the exam cafe and printed out the problems (by copying and pasting into a word document)- they were very helpful and the most representative problems that I found to the actual exam! The construction section is pretty weak though- water resources examples were GREAT


----------



## khaled_eid (Oct 1, 2010)

civil78 said:


> khaled_eid said:
> 
> 
> > Does any one advise about the best online exam review course ? is the net cafe by ppi2pass is the best for civil
> ...


Thanks for that


----------

